# Short haired?



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there a short haired GSD? What is this coat??

Gallery


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The very short, tight coat is referred to as a "mole" coat.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you =) Ive seen it on a few dogs (online) and was wondering what it was all about.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is actually a normal coat that you linked - the mole coat almost looks as short as a Sharpei coat. I've only seen one GSD with a mole coat, it was a BYB type rescue dog.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

How come it looks so short as compared to most, if not all, GSD's? 
I don't want to use 'shaggy' but they have more of a wolf type coat. Lots of thick layers (I really want to say a GSD coat lol but that would defeat the analogy altogether)

At first I thought maybe it was a summer type coat, after a shed, but Ive had a GSD (and a few crosses) and have seen them lots and they always seem to maintain the longer hair along the bottom of their body regardless of how much they lose anywhere else.
That dog doesn't really even have that? 

It looks almost like a dutch shepherd type coat? (it's not, I understand that, but it looks very similar to me)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've seen lots of GSDs with a short summer coat like that. Many GSDs have a plush coat, which is probably what you are thinking of. Gryffon is a plush - LOVE his fluffly butt!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's an old thread with a discussion of coat types - the dog pictured in your first post, meldy, has an undercoat, so it is not a mole coat.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

I love the fluffy too!! :wub:

Just hadn't seen the non-fluffy version until yesterday and it threw me off a little.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is NOT a mole coat. 
A Good , normal , coat with grooming , undercoat taken out .


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> Here's an old thread with a discussion of coat types - the dog pictured in your first post, meldy, has an undercoat, so it is not a mole coat.


Whoops! Forgot to past the link (and a bonus one too).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/92686-cant-find-photo-gsd-w-mole-coat.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/121617-five-different-coat-lengths.html


----------

